# verrrry gory picture, warning!!



## Butterfly

I dont think I ever shared this with you guys but I just came across these pictures and since I finally have a photobucket acct I can share the devastation, lol.

This is what I did to my hand last year. I am very happy to say that now I can use it pretty much normally but 3 fingers are kind of permanently curved because of the tightness of scar tissue and the whole tendon repair surgery.

Basically the way I did it was, I slipped while standing on a step ladder shoving things into the top shelf in my storage unit. I didnt want to fall on my butt so I tried to push off of a wall. The wall ended up to be bare metal stud framing and very sharp. About 20,000$ later 17,000 of which was the surgery alone and Im mostly normal again. I only have the slight curve of my fingers, a stitch coming out of one finger that might never go away and some really nifty scars! lol.

Sorry for those that didnt heed the warning, but here's my hand when I got stitches, You'd all be disgusted if I posted the picture before them lol.


----------



## robo mantis

Nice i have parents that are in the medical profession so I'm used to gory stuff lol.


----------



## OGIGA

Oh my goodness. Poor you...


----------



## chun

ouch


----------



## Rick

Pretty nasty wound. Got any after pics?


----------



## Ian

Woah, awesome photo!

Those cuts look nasty, thanks for sharing


----------



## Butterfly

lol ok since you like em, heres one of the button the sewed through my pointer finger. The tendon couldnt reattach itself to the bone so they drilled through my fingernail pulled the string through, and sewed it on with a button. The guys at work were merciless, the whole time it was "oh I loost a button this morning, you got a spare. No but Im sure Vanessa does" and button button whos got the button, Oh Vanessa does. lol.






and then heres the original cut's. They were sooooooo bad and bloody when I finally arrived that I even spooked the ER gal lol.






And then heres a few months later after Surgery and the stitches being taken out and the casts removed.






Sorry theyre so big I dont know how to resize em. well I guess that one is smaller but not sure how I managed to do that haha.


----------



## Ian

Haha...what great button jokes!

And that is one gory pic...in fact I think it is the only photo that has made me feel slightly sick in a long time =]

Nice work, and glad to see your hand is better.


----------



## skinnylegs

omg!that is sooo cool!

sorry,im a 13 year old boy,i couldn't resist :lol:


----------



## Butterfly

> omg!that is sooo cool!sorry,im a 13 year old boy,i couldn't resist :lol:


LOL NP Skinnylegs, I thought it was pretty neat too, but id never been injured before. Never even a broken bone and im almost 30!

My mom is a BIG halloween freak since her birthday is November 1, so needless to say were big horror girls at my place. The bloodier and gorrier the sillier we get. lol. You should see our garage, it almost gave our landlord a heart attack with all the bloody heads and coffin and weird scary stuff in there.


----------



## Peekaboo

Dear Lord ... that looks so incredibly painful. I felt sympathy shivers from looking at the pictures. Glad you can still use your hand though.


----------



## Horatio

I am really glad you shared. Poor you!!! If it were me I would have fainted and fainted and fainted. There is something about finger and toe injuries that makes it extra fainting material for me. I am also glad the initial pain is over for you. You must have lost a lot of blood! Did you have someone with you to take you to the hospital? I actually can use this to show my children for learning about safety etc. Actually, my husband, too. :shock:


----------



## Butterfly

Horatio,

Thankfully yes I did! If not I wouldve been driving a big Uhaul truck with my right hand while my left was oozing, Woulda been very hard.

I used to be ambidextrous but now its quite a bit harder.

Tell both your Husband and Kids to ALWAYS wear gloves when working around metal, heck even certain woods. I got a sliver in my right hand when I was about 9 that got veeeery badly infected to the point that they had to put me in the hospital overnight on anti biotics and lance the area to get the splinter out because it was so swollen and so deep. It was pretty thick too! We kept it for a while in a jar when I was younger.

Another good point would be to make sure you have insurance folks. If I hadnt I would have been syuck with over 25,000$ in insurance bills, and 17,000 was just for the surgery.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Ouch, still good you've got some movement back


----------



## Horatio

I am very thankful for universal health coverage in Canada, that is for sure! Wow, I would find it strange to be a nurse in the USA with all the billing stuff...I will certainly remind my family about the gloves. I have been in search of the best garden glove ever as we have lots of prickle bushes that bite hard. We also live in a character house with wooden floors that have to be redone - sliver city!!!


----------



## Ian

> I am very thankful for universal health coverage in Canada, that is for sure! Wow, I would find it strange to be a nurse in the USA with all the billing stuff...I will certainly remind my family about the gloves. I have been in search of the best garden glove ever as we have lots of prickle bushes that bite hard. We also live in a character house with wooden floors that have to be redone - sliver city!!! My husband tends to injure himself frequently with garden tools - ie. gashed his finger cutting off the ends of carrots, became "Spartacus" when he put the tomato cage through his chin...Poor man! One time he cut the end of his finger off with an exacto knife while teaching people the safety of using an exacto knife. Then he tried to hide the blood ridden bandaged finger from me until I discovered it and sent him off for his tetanus and skin glue... :!:


Sounds awesome! Can we have another photographic story like above?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Oh dear, you get your stimulation form the wrong things.. :shock:


----------



## Butterfly

LOL he does indeed. But so does my mom. As I said before with her birthday being the day before Halloween, were freaks. She loves blood and gore and it's rubbed off on me.


----------



## Asa

This stuff makes me twitch, this time it's so bad I can barely type.


----------



## robo mantis

I know the feeling i am getting over it though because my Mom and Dad are in the medical profession.


----------



## ShibaTheFox

Just a question. Why the heck did you take a pic of it when it happened? I mean you could die of blood loss and you take a pic? &gt;_&lt; just seems odd to me


----------



## robo mantis

Lol to gross people out. Also i think she was at the hospital at the time.


----------



## Butterfly

Yep, I was already at the hospital when we took the pictures, and we knew there was going to be a lawsuit about it.

And my Mom's birthday is the day after Halloween so we always like the fake blood and gore and this was the bloodiest thing ever when it happend lol.


----------



## Ian

> Oh dear, you get your stimulation form the wrong things.. :shock:


It can get rather embarassing in public


----------



## Asa

> Oh dear, you get your stimulation form the wrong things.. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> It can get rather embarassing in public
Click to expand...

How? :lol:


----------



## Ian

I am just contemplating whether or not this would be appropriate to publically disclose on a family forum... =]

Nope, it's not!


----------



## Jenn

Oh my! I guess i should have gone by this thread but i couldn't.

I'm glad your hand is on the mend...


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

> Oh dear, you get your stimulation form the wrong things.. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> It can get rather embarassing in public
Click to expand...

Hahahaha! Thats brightened up my day, in a kind of random, dark way :twisted:


----------



## athicks

Oh, wow. That's intense.... glad that you got movement back though!


----------



## Asa

> Oh dear, you get your stimulation form the wrong things.. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> It can get rather embarassing in public
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha! Thats brightened up my day, in a kind of random, dark way :twisted:
Click to expand...

Oh! You...you...you...thingy!


----------

